# Legt JRE Linux 9.0 lahm?



## schniggy (5. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen, habe seit gestern folgendes Problem:

Benutze Netscape Navigator 7.1 unter Suse 9.0 und habe mir gestern die JRE 1.4.2 installiert um auch wirklich alles sehen zu können was sich da so im Netz tut - seitdem hat meine Kiste extreme Ladehemmungen, sprich die Prozessorauslastung liegt oftmals (z.B. beim abholen der Mails oder der Anzeige kleinster Scripte) bei 90-100% - da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen....

Wenn ich Euch jetzt erzähle das ich mit einem PIII mit 500 mHz (Katmai), 194 MB RAM arbeite werdett ihr mir zwar zu einem Hardwareupdate raten, aber gestern lief es ja noch...

Soll ich die Verknüpfung libjava_oij.so wieder aus dem Plugin-Ordner rausschmeissen und auf Java verzichten oder habt ihr einen anderen Rat für mich?

Vielen Dank


----------

